# Adding navigation to an 2012 Maxima



## jhead (May 13, 2020)

My question is bought an used 2012 Maxima it has Bluetooth to talk on phone but not on streaming music. Found out that if the car had navigation on it it’s Bluetooth thru the radio and u can stream music. Is there a way to covert to navigation I have the chrome color display not the color one. Thought about changing the screen and besel and radio would it work? Are all the plugs are there? Will my air control plugs fit into the new ones as well as the radio? Wanna keep it the factory look really don’t want to double din it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, the factory "Navi" and "non-NAVI" main harnesses are different.


----------



## jhead (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for your help


----------

